# Sticky  READ **BEFORE** POSTING



## DrDon

*Do NOT start a new thread in this section* without consulting a moderator. Find the metro area nearest to you using this index: United States THREAD INDEX - Find your local discussion...

The reason? Reception issues and antenna questions are 99.9% different based on locality. Better to get answers from those already familiar with the geography, cable systems and broadcast transmitters. Posting in an existing thread sends a message to its subscribers. Posting blindly in this section does not. You'll be ignored.

NEXT: For OTA reception or equipment issues of ANY kind. Even if you can't possibly imagine location mattering, do this ANYWAY: *Go to RabbitEars and include a LINK ..I repeat.. a LINK to your signal report.* Please use street addresses and not lat/lon. Most of us don't have time to go plug that in and see where you are. Your exact address will not display when you use the link shown in your RabbitEars report. Plus, with a link, we can click on stations to get more information. Can't do that with an image.

If you don't have enough posts to include a link, then just use the report number. Don't create garbage posts just to get the count up. Makes work for us when we'd rather be drinking beer.

If you don't do all of this, you're going to be asked to, anyway, and that costs time. No two points in the US are exactly the same, so the answer to nearly all antenna questions will be different in different locations.. even those that may only be a mile apart.

If you get no response to your post in your local thread, then go to the HDTV Technical area and READ THE STICKY THREADS there.

The goal is to get your answers as quickly and accurately as possible. Ignoring the above will only hinder your efforts.

Thanks.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

KC area no OTA Forum so might either reopen this one https://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-local-hdtv-info-reception/143133-wdaf-kansas-city.html or reopen the one called KC area so others can post in their to because Kansas City HDTV should just before for Cable Systems and such.


----------



## DrDon

There are a lot of markets where there isn’t enough traffic to warrant separate threads. Plus, splitting all the existing posts into the new categories is a massively time consuming task. So, no. Also, please use PM for these kinds of questions as we don’t look at every thread.


----------

